# dash lights



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Slowely but surely I get more of my dash functions to work.:cool
What's the most likely cause of my dash lights not working?
It's not the fuse, and I really dont want to attempt to take the dash apart.
thanks as always


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I could use the same advice. My lights stopped working.. Fuse looks good and all my outside lights work. Hmm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Dash lights are controlled thru the headlamp switch. As you turn the switch, a rheostat controls the brightness of the bulbs. Check out the headlamp switch/wiring. Could very well be a shot rheostat.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Check the bulbs also! They blow out over time, and are hard to reach. When i bought my blue 67 GTO, only 2 bulbs worked in the whole dash.....everyother one was blown out. I spent a couple hours CAREFULLY removing sockets, cleaning them , relamping and ........got them all lit!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I changed bulbs in mine. Still no workie.. Maybe I need to clean them.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

do they plug into the back of the instrument panel, i cant even see the back of it.
probably have to remove part of the dash and or the drivers seat.
My fat self just cant fit to see up there
thanks as ever


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Topkat, get a diagram or go onto the "other" forum and look at a picture of the backside of a '67 cluster. There are a bunch of bulbs, (metal sockets with a single gray wire coming out), and yes, they are a REAL PITA to access. You need to drop the steering column unless you have hands the size of a squirrel.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not likely bulbs if all of them do not work.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

headlight switch fixed mine. if i twisted the knob back and forth real fast i could get the lights to flicker sometimes. the switch was cheap at napa. they had it in stock.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If its ALL of them, I'd check the fuse, then the switch before digging behind the dash.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Turns out it's only 2 or 3 of them, I see what you mean geetee, DAM............
theyre dim as hell.
wondering if i could change them to LED's?
thanks as always


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

It may be a loose or bad ground wire also.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hot_Rod said:


> I could use the same advice. My lights stopped working.. Fuse looks good and all my outside lights work. Hmm.


YOUR'S could be a bad switch, or a burnt 'curcuit board', or a bad ground to the circuit board.


----------



## 66 OHC6 (Sep 3, 2021)

geeteeohguy said:


> Topkat, get a diagram or go onto the "other" forum and look at a picture of the backside of a '67 cluster. There are a bunch of bulbs, (metal sockets with a single gray wire coming out), jand yes, they are a REAL PITA to access. You need to drop the steering column unless you have hands the size of a squirrel.


 Help a newbie out here. What is the “other” forum?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The PY Forums. Named after the Performance Years Pontiac parts store. Ames bought PY a few years ago and now sponsors the forum as





PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


PY Online Forums - The online meeting place for Pontiac Enthusiasts all over the world.



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





Lots of the knowledge over there for all Pontiacs and Oaklands. Former Pontiac engineers, assembly line workers, racers, engine builders etc


----------

